# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  Keeping busy during quarantine with my Qidi printer

## jamcultur

I don't know how I would have handled the COVID-19 quarantine without my Qidi X-Plus to keep me busy. I've been designing and printing almost every day for the past four months. It's certainly kept me from getting bored. I've posted photos of some of the things I've made in five threads on the 3D PRINTING GALLERY forum on this site. Please check them out.  :Smile:

----------

